
DROPitTOme - Securely receive files from anyone to your Dropbox - csouth
http://www.dropitto.me/
======
wccrawford
"After authorization of our application Dropbox will grant us permission to
add a folder within your Dropbox account called DROPitTOme."

And permission to put files in that folder. And... What else? I suspect it
gives more than that.

------
fresch
looks nice, somehow simliar to airdropper. what raises concern right now is,
that dropittome gets full r/w access to my dropbox. I don't want that and for
sure it's not needed. using a sandbox like airdropper does, would be enough.

